# Illinois Area Speedcubing



## Doing Cubing (Aug 5, 2018)

I'm posting this since it's been a bit less than a year since anyone has posted anything for Chicago/Illinois speedcubing.

Are there any cubers in the Chicago/Illinois area that would be willing to form a group? I noticed that there have always been posts about Chicago area speedcubing, but almost all of them are dead or they never went anywhere. I feel that Chicago is an area with many speedcubers, and creating a post like this can lead to larger events happening in this area for the future. Are there any Chicago/Illinois cubers that would like to form a group?


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 12, 2018)

Chicago is pretty big, and if people are in different areas it would be pretty hard to get together.
I've been willing to help out a little, if someone else were to front it, but I also don't really see the point.
I'm on the north side.


----------



## mknippen (Jan 22, 2019)

I'm interested as well! It's a big area, but myself and one other cuber have been meeting up in the South Side Suburbs, Tinley Park, IL. If anyone is interested in making the trek, let me know and I'll send info!


----------



## Rob206 (Feb 6, 2019)

I'm interested. I'm brand new to cubing and would be great to learn some stuff from actual people and not just YouTube. I'm in shorewood near Joliet. Let me know if anyone wants to meet.
Rob


----------



## mknippen (Feb 6, 2019)

Rob206 said:


> I'm interested. I'm brand new to cubing and would be great to learn some stuff from actual people and not just YouTube. I'm in shorewood near Joliet. Let me know if anyone wants to meet.
> Rob


We have a meet-up that plays the board game Go every Thursday from 6-9pm at Tropical Smoothie Cafe, 7101 W 183rd St. Tinley Park, IL.

That being said, many of the people (including two of the 3 that go every week) are cubers. We always have cubes and are working on new things. If you want to come to learn a new game, or even just to cube, stop on by! We will be there tomorrow!


----------



## Rob206 (Feb 6, 2019)

mknippen said:


> We have a meet-up that plays the board game Go every Thursday from 6-9pm at Tropical Smoothie Cafe, 7101 W 183rd St. Tinley Park, IL.
> 
> That being said, many of the people (including two of the 3 that go every week) are cubers. We always have cubes and are working on new things. If you want to come to learn a new game, or even just to cube, stop on by! We will be there tomorrow!


Ok great. I just ordered a MoFang JiaoShi MF3RS3 M and am picking up a rubik's today to start trying to solve. I work every other Thursday until 6 and the Thursday I'm off I get my kids in the evening. But after work I could be there by 645. I'll let you know when I'll be out there.


----------



## js5752 (Oct 18, 2019)

Is this gathering still happening? I'm in Carol Stream so it's a hike but not too bad.
Haven't found any other cubing groups around here.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Oct 19, 2019)

Hey guys, this may be a late announcement, but Lake Country Fall 2019 will be held in Hartland Wisconsin (1.5-2 hrs from Chicago) this weekend. We will be allowing at door registration and you should come join us.


----------



## kirbzcitkatz (Jan 6, 2020)

I think there should be 2 groups. One in Chicago and bother one down in Illinois so people don't have to drive 4 hours


----------

